# Trying for a girl... ** Gender update **



## wanna_baby

Ok this may sound a little crazy, as the main goal is a healthy baby, but I've been really wanting a girl as I already have 2 boys... I've been doing some reading on how to conceive girls and the main thing that pops up everywhere is the timing of BD... According to the Shettle's theory, girls sperms swim slower but last longer and boy sperm faster but die off... so they suggest to BD 2-4 days before Ovulation to conceive a girl.... Looking at my chart, I peeked on CD20, which means I will probably ovulate CD 21 or CD 22, as much as I want to follow this method to increase the chance of a girl, I don't want to miss the egg either.. Anyone has experience with this and was successful???


----------



## Jft1

Following this as I'm very intrigued! I don't know what I'm having, but going by this method it should be a boy.


----------



## wanna_baby

Jft1 said:


> Following this as I'm very intrigued! I don't know what I'm having, but going by this method it should be a boy.

THanks for follwoing jft... still not sure if I should squeeze in another bd or not... my gut is telling me no.... so i think I'll try this method out... will keep you posted for sure... g'luck with your pregnancy.. I guess you'll find out soon enough weather it's a boy or girl...


----------



## Jft1

I'd be the exact same. I'd be tempted to squeeze one in, just to be sure I caught the egg, but probably best to leave it and follow the method. Good luck!! 
Yup, not long and I should know.. If it's a girl I'll be very shocked!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## wanna_baby

THanks Bev!!

JFT, do you have a preference if it's a boy or girl??


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I'd have to double check but I know we BD on the day of O and we got the gender I wasnt aiming for.


----------



## SummerMother

Here’s my experience as I tend To have ovulation pains & know when I ovulate or was tracking with strips(confirmed by babies gestation at ultrasound).

1st son- (was using ovulation strips) tested positive & DTD day after positive strip. 

2nd Son- (ovulation strips) tested positive & DTD that night & the night after. Got Ovulation pain the morning after DTD the 2nd night. 

Current pregnancy (told girl at 20 week ultrasound & confirmed girl again 10 days later)- wasn’t tracking as NTNP. DTD on a Wednesday & didn’t think anything of it as I was not supposed to ovulate for another 5 days according to my cycles. Woke up Saturday morning to some light cramping & achyness in general. At that moment I was like “hmmmmm I’m ovulating early” but honestly didn’t think I’d get pregnant. Got my BFP 2 weeks later. Dating ultrasound dated me exactly the weeks and days that my suspected ovulation pain was.

So with the girl I DTD 3 days before ovulation & both boys I DTD either day of ovulation or day before kinda thing. So in my case this holds some truth!


----------



## Jft1

wanna_baby said:


> THanks Bev!!
> 
> JFT, do you have a preference if it's a boy or girl??

It's my first so I'm not bothered at all, as long as it's healthy. But we've decided not to have a big gap between our first and second so plan to start trying again in April, and I'd like one of each which is why I'm so curious


----------



## HLx

Jft1 said:


> It's my first so I'm not bothered at all, as long as it's healthy. But we've decided not to have a big gap between our first and second so plan to start trying again in April, and I'd like one of each which is why I'm so curious

I'm telling you this baby is a boy, my dream said so!!! :rofl: only joking baby will probably be a girl now just you watch :rofl: x


----------



## wanna_baby

Thank you ladies for your input!!! 

@ OnEarth, you mentioned you BD on the day of ouv, curious as to which gender you got??

@ supermother, I'm so happy to hear the theory holds true for you. As I decided not to BD after the CD19.. 

So now it's just the matter of catching the egg ... time will tell... 


@JFT, you are so brave for waiting it out... I couldn't do it... 


will keep you guys posted.....


----------



## bobster

I had sex the day before ovulation so shettles a wasn’t accurate for me but my boys were conceived all the way around ovulation too. Good luck


----------



## wanna_baby

bobster said:


> I had sex the day before ovulation so shettles a wasn’t accurate for me but my boys were conceived all the way around ovulation too. Good luck

Hi Bobster, 

I think the Shettles theory says you should BD 2-5 days before Ovulation to conceive girls. So you conceiving boy bding the day before is in line with the theory no??


----------



## wanna_baby

So we've managed to catch the eggy.. and am happy to announce that I am pregnant.... 

As I said at the beginning of this post, although healthy baby is the ultimate goal, there would always be a void in my life if this baby isn't a girl... I have to wait a long 16 weeks go find out.... :coffee:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! And fingers crossed :)


----------



## Jft1

wanna_baby said:


> So we've managed to catch the eggy.. and am happy to announce that I am pregnant....
> 
> As I said at the beginning of this post, although healthy baby is the ultimate goal, there would always be a void in my life if this baby isn't a girl... I have to wait a long 16 weeks go find out.... :coffee:

I'm so happy for you! Congratulations. Please keep us updated when you find out!


----------



## wanna_baby

Thanks ladies!! I’ll definitely keep you posted but I need to get through these first few tough weeks first!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations Wanna_baby! Hope things turn out for you. 

The theory seemed to work for us. We conceived our first child (son) by BD around date of ovulation. But when we decided to TTC for our second we BD several days before ovulation... the following day I decided we would wait until next month to try due to DOB being around x-mas lol. Turned out I got pregnant that month and we had a girl. I really can't remember the cycle days as my kids are now 7 & 5 lol. 

We are planning to TTC #3 in the new year and we might try the theory out again because I'd love another little girl... but either way I'm lucky to have one of each already so I won't mind either way really.


----------



## wanna_baby

Thank you Joanna!! Will certainly let you know when I find out. And G'luck for when you start TTC!!..


----------



## mummy2lola

Can I ask everyone’s take on the situation as the theory is girls live longer but swim slower,what if a girl sperm is already there in the tube waiting after dtd prior to o but u also dtd on day of o? Is it pot luck which one gets there first or would the boys still swim faster do u think? Xx


----------



## wanna_baby

Mummy2, yes I suppose that’s a possibility, girl sperm could be there from a previous BD. And if you BD again close to O, then it’s a 50/50 chance.... 

That’s why the theory is, don’t BD until the day of O if you want to conceive a boy so no chance of the girl sperm waiting and BD 2-5 days before O for girls... and ALL of this is a chance... so ultimately, you may be able to increase the chances of your desired gender but no garantees!!!!


----------



## mummy2lola

I didn’t think I would be like this at all,my oh is desperate for a girl as he came into my dd life when she was 4yrs and we have a son together,my dd desperately wants a sister and I thought having one of each I wouldnt be bothered this time but I’ve got to the point where I’ve said I am not finding out as I’m scared it’s not a girl and I don’t want to feel awful for being dissapointed and know that once they place the baby on me I will love them no matter what but my word I’m so wanting a girl too and this is the last one now,I even saw that nub theory and started freaking out at my 12wk scan pic as u can’t see it but convinced myself that the leg was a very big nun :haha: and burst into tears,I’m sure it’s just hormones lol xx


----------



## Proserpina

Commenting on Shettles...

Husband #1 was an identical twin. His twin had three girls in a row and we had a daughter first, which, genetically, is like the same man having 4 girls in a row. So we used Shettles to try for a boy for #2 and not only did I get pregnant the first month of trying, but got my boy.

With this baby, husband #2 had low testosterone. I wasn't tracking my period or ovulation but I'm pretty sure we had sex several days before ovulation. Both of those things probably led to us getting a girl for #3. Husband is disappointed but I'm thrilled.


----------



## wanna_baby

Thank you Proser for sharing your experience... so far all stories sounds promising.. still keeping fingers crossed


----------



## wanna_baby

Just an update... I’m 12 weeks now and told our immediate family and close friends over the holidays and of course no one meant it in a bad way but comments have been “ oh hope it’s a girl this time”... sure does add pressure... but we kept saying, healthy baby is the most important thing.... 
8 more weeks to find out the gender ...


----------



## AmberR

8 more weeks until you find out! Of course healthy baby is the most important!! :)

I'm interested to see if this is true for me! We DTD multiple days before O/day of O and ended up with a boy. This time DTD 5 and 3 days before O. Hoping baby is a girl but will be happy either way!!


----------



## Baby tc

wanna_baby said:


> Ok this may sound a little crazy, as the main goal is a healthy baby, but I've been really wanting a girl as I already have 2 boys... I've been doing some reading on how to conceive girls and the main thing that pops up everywhere is the timing of BD... According to the Shettle's theory, girls sperms swim slower but last longer and boy sperm faster but die off... so they suggest to BD 2-4 days before Ovulation to conceive a girl.... Looking at my chart, I peeked on CD20, which means I will probably ovulate CD 21 or CD 22, as much as I want to follow this method to increase the chance of a girl, I don't want to miss the egg either.. Anyone has experience with this and was successful???
> 
> View attachment 1070724

It was our first month trying and we have an estimated date for ovulation, I did the girl diet and had sex 3 times leading to ovulation and stopped 3 days before the ovulation. Im so blessed that I got pregnant the first month trying with a girl!


----------



## wanna_baby

AmberR said:


> 8 more weeks until you find out! Of course healthy baby is the most important!! :)
> 
> I'm interested to see if this is true for me! We DTD multiple days before O/day of O and ended up with a boy. This time DTD 5 and 3 days before O. Hoping baby is a girl but will be happy either way!!

sounds promising for a girl Amber... time will tell..


----------



## wanna_baby

Baby tc said:


> It was our first month trying and we have an estimated date for ovulation, I did the girl diet and had sex 3 times leading to ovulation and stopped 3 days before the ovulation. Im so blessed that I got pregnant the first month trying with a girl!

thanks for sharing your store Baby tc.... so far the shettles theory seems to be right on most...

I can't wait to find out how it does for me...


----------



## bobster

I think from reading about this stuff myself it’s more important how many times you have sex rather than where in relation to ovulation. If you want a girl it’s better to have sex once, but if you want a boy it’s better to dtd multiple times.


----------



## bobster

Wanna have you had your 12 week scan? Check out the nub theory if you have


----------



## wanna_baby

bobster said:


> I think from reading about this stuff myself it’s more important how many times you have sex rather than where in relation to ovulation. If you want a girl it’s better to have sex once, but if you want a boy it’s better to dtd multiple times.

I actually read the other way around... that for boys just DTD once close to ovulation and for girls DTD multiple times and stop a few days before...


----------



## wanna_baby

bobster said:


> Wanna have you had your 12 week scan? Check out the nub theory if you have

yes I had my 12 weeks scan and posted on the other group for nub guesses, didn’t get much response... I actually don’t know much about nub theories... here’s the pic if anyone wants to take a guess...


----------



## bobster

Looks like a girl. Very long thin nub which is pointing down. If you were earlier than 12+5 weeks then still possible to rise into a boy but looks promising for a girl at the mo


----------



## bobster

I think there are lots of different theories about when / how many times to dtd. At the end of the day luck probably has a lot to do with it. For me I dtd lots to get my boys all around ovulation, for my daughter I dtd once the day before ovulation- I didn’t plan it that way as my dd was an unplanned pregnancy whereas my boys we tried hard to get them.


----------



## wanna_baby

The scan was exactly at 12 weeks so you never know... 

But you are right, we can try all we want but at the end of the day, it’s all luck and chances....


----------



## wanna_baby

SO I I have exactly 4 more days left for my 20 weeks anatomy scan.... very nervous about finding out the gender.. I almost don't want to find out just incase if it's a boy.....


----------



## Beccaboo828

wanna_baby said:


> SO I I have exactly 4 more days left for my 20 weeks anatomy scan.... very nervous about finding out the gender.. I almost don't want to find out just incase if it's a boy.....

Just read your post. Wish I had tracked my ovulation with all my children I have 4 (2 of each) I'm currently pregnant with baby 5. I'm trying to remember when we dtd lol 
Looking forward to finding out if it worked for you x


----------



## JessdueJan

Following this just because I'm intrigued if the theory is correct for you. 
I only tracked my ovulation and cycles for a short while before falling pregnant but I'm pretty sure we DtD 3 days possibly 4 days before O so in that case mine would be another little girl. OH would love a girl, I'm not fussed either way really though I know DD would love a sister xx


----------



## Cewsbaby

Cant wait to see if you get your little girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looking forward to you finding out


----------



## wanna_baby

So the scan was today and it went well... but I still have to wait about 1.5 more weeks to find out the gender as my neice really wants to do a gender reveal for us... so I got the gender written in an envelope....we are doing the reveal on my bday... 
I am kinda preparing myself that this is another boy.... maybe because I don’t want to be too disappointed... but would be the best bday present if it turns out to be a girl....


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for finding out :)


----------



## Babybump87

Oh the suspense !! Glad the scan went well !


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh my gosh I cant wait to see if it worked. The skull looked boyish' I cudnt really tell with the nub. I really hope it does turn out to a be a little girl. I cant wait to find out good luck. When will u know??


----------



## wanna_baby

I am preparing myself that it's boy so I am not too disappointed.. I'll know on March 1st...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck


----------



## love.peace

Good luck. I think girl because of the nub x


----------



## wanna_baby

2 more days to finding out... \\:D/


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Cant wait until you update! Good luck today!


----------



## wanna_baby

Looks like Shettle’s theory worked. It’s a girl!!!!:twingirls: So over the moon and feel so lucky!!!!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh wow, congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Babybump87

Logged on just to see this update ! 

Congratulations !! Hope you enjoy the rest of you pregnancy!


----------



## wanna_baby

Thank you ladies!!!! I still can’t stop smiling.... feel so blessed. Hoping the rest of the pregnancy is smooth...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww :cloud9:


----------



## hairftsher

Congratulations!! I just wanted to say for others who read the thread, totally makes sense! Hubby & I had sex a lot & conceived a son. :) 
Trying to space out BD'ing this time in hopes we get a girl.... but honestly, after not seriously trying for the past 4 years I'll just be happy to experience pregnancy again & have another healthy child.

I hope your pregnancy is going smoothly! 

Do you have names picked?


----------



## wanna_baby

Thanks @hairftsher! So far so good with the pregnancy... Just hoping all this Covid-19 stuff settles down by the time baby arrives.
I think the key is to refrain from BDing 2-5 days before ovulation to conceive a girl.

G'luck with you conceiving!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations hon


----------



## wanna_baby

Thanks Sugar!! O:)


----------



## Jft1

I'm trying this method! We dtd on cd16. I ovulated on cd19 so we'll see if we caught the egg this month! Did you dtd a few times before? Sorry for the questions!


----------



## wanna_baby

I remember you from earlier in the thread Jft.. What baby did you end up having?
On my very first post on this thread, I have an image of my ovulation tracking and the stars indicate the deed. I think we DTDd about 5 times that month... Shettle's theory suggest that you should DTD a lot leaving up to 2-5 days before ovulation..
G'luck on catching the eggy this cycle!!


----------



## Jft1

I had a little boy, he's an absolute angel. Thank you! If I don't catch it this month I'll make sure we dtd a lot until a few days before. We only did it twice in that cycle so it may not have been enough!


----------

